# Berkeley Springs, WV



## eggman (Mar 4, 2007)

I have just over 15 acres 1 1/2 miles south of Cacapon State Park that I am trying to sell. There is probably 5-6 acres of pasture the rest is all wooded. The drive is in and there is electric service on the property. It is in a small subdivision, but the lots are pretty good size. My lot is the smallest. Across the lane is a bird sanctuary that is probably 60 acres that is part of the subdivision.
There is a homeowners association but the only restriction that I am aware of is no modular homes. But I understand that that the last house put in was a modular so not real strict.
There is a common drive that goes through the subdivision that all of the drives come off of.
Asking price is $79,000.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

If you need help selling contact Paula Miller. She is a real go getter in this area.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Well Hi Neighbor I am just up the hill from Cacapon State Park.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the deer hunting like there?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

lots of deer in the area, and I hear that they will be culling deer in Cacapon Sate Park this year


----------

